# Paypal, safe or not?



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Do not have a paypal account and never used it nor know little about it. But have some JD planters for sale on craigslist and had person send me first text but asked us to communicate via email which is fine with me. He wants to buy the planters sight unseen, only five pictures (had more but did not get all uploaded) one question on price and that was what "will you take for it" and he is buying as a surprise gift for his son. He did ask is anything needed repairing, why I was selling and if I was the original seller. Wanted to know how far from his son's address I was and it is about 350 miles and on top of that son lives on NC outerbanks (well address given for him, can not verify who lives there) and he will pay me on paypal and have "his" mover pick up the planters and inspect them and get bill of sale from me.

To me it is a scam but per an employee who uses paypal they said they think I would be safe with paypal but their question was why buy used planters 350 miles from home? The are not hugh, 4 row 30 inch spacing still would need to be trailered with tongue off I think. If paypal is safe then I will move on with sale, but if you know a way there could be a scam with paypal I want to tell him good bye. I did send him email today it felt like a scam as no questions on the planters really and why did a son living on a beach island want planters for. He did reply sorry I felt that way but the son managed a farm or farmed on inland.

The conversation makes me think scam but can you be scamed when using paypal is my question. Thanks as always


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

If he sends you a email with a link to paypal it's a scam... NEVER click a paypal link, always go straight to paypal directly...

I have used paypal for many years and it is safe if used correctly...

I would tell him to send a postal money order, they are easy and you would be able to know you have the money brfore he sends anyone...

If he doesn't speak good English in a email he may not even be in the US ie..scam ...

If you don't have a paypal account then he can't send you money, you would need a paypal account to get your money...

Be careful with this one....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not do it, he can later claim they were misrepresented and paypal will come take the money back from you. If he wants it bad enough have him wire the money to your bank instead. Even certified chgs can be bad now days.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Yes, I forgot to mention that, paypal is all for the buyer, all it takes is a claim that something was wrong and paypal won't hesitate taking the money back... and they will.....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, had a combine for sale on craigs a few years ago. Had a guy from New York City call wanting to buy sight unseen. Just send him my account number so he could wire me money. I told him he was a scam, and then he tried to accuse me of scamming him.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Sounds like a scam. Tell him the only way you will make the transaction is for him to send you the money thru a Walmart money gram. That way when you go into walmart they give you the cash.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another thing selling threw pay pal they take %5

And yea it sounds like a scam.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Trust, but verify.

I've used Paypal for at least 5 years--no problems. My credit card has been frauded at least 4 times in the last 4 years.

I will pay by Paypal, but I want cash when selling.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Scam....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't see why someone would buy something sight unseen and then send someone else to inspect and haul. It has all the markings of the usual scam on Craigslist. Remember when they found a way to use Western Union to scam folks? I suppose it could happen that way but I doubt it. Personally, if I'm buying something I want to put my hands on it first. Then, pay cash if I can


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The last piece of equipment I bought I asked the seller if there was a Suntrust Bank in the nearby town. Yes. Good, then if I buy the equipment would you be willing to ride with me or follow me to the bank to complete our transaction? Sure, okay.

I bought a 10' bushhog, we loaded onto my trailer, he rode with me to town with his wife following. Went into the bank, I got him a cashiers check, he signed a bill of sale, and we both went our separate ways. He also used the same bank so he simply turned around and deposited into his account.

A lot safer for all involved. I don't have to worry about driving around with several thousand dollars in cash and the seller doesn't have to worry if the cashiers check or money order is a forgery.

Someone wanting to buy equipment sight unseen is a big red flag for me. Hey, if your driver is going to pick it up, just give him the cash and we'll complete the transaction.

By the way, in many areas, you can use the county's property tax records online to verify who owns a particular piece of property. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I've sold many pieces sight unseen and bought many more sight unseen. Every deal has been done by bank wire transfer, all sales are final that way.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

You have supported my concerns. Talked with a friend who is an attorney late today and he said same said here, if he trust the mover then trust him with cash.

Said it before and saying it again...I really appreciate the people here. I find good advice with a friends attitude.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

i've used PayPal many times too, and continue to use it. I don't see the big deal about somebody buying something sight unseen, I've bought a tractor, rotary rake, and haybine all sight unseen, and told the buyer (albeit was an implement company) I'd have a driver pick it up.

If I saw the actual content or language of the emails I can tell if it's a scam or not. It could quite possibly be legit. That being said, everything can be used to scam somehow. For that reason, if I'm selling something on Craigslist it's cash only. In your case, I'd happily sell him the planter, just the driver will give me cash (as was suggested) when he picks it up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a Paypal account for several years of which I used it regularly. About 18 months ago PP sent me an email stating that they thought my account may have been breached. I immediately closed it permanently and no longer will use PP.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I have bought over the internet sight unseen for a Volvo mini excavator but was dealing with Volvo and machine had inspection report I could hold them to legally. I have found items over internet and farmers sales papers and craiglist but those I inspected if not before, when I got them and many of those I also paid cash for. I have sold using some of those same methods and never had someone not pick it up and pay cash or as Rockmart did. Have no problem with someone having it picked up, but to "ME" that is a person who is use to such transaction, not a person just buying "A" surprise gift for his son. Then I did the same when buying excavator but it was a volvo dealership. At least there ought to be conversation by buyer or hauling company on how large it is, maybe idea on weight and other than such as sod and some construction materials have never seen a truck with a way to load.

I shall go back to him and offer driver paying cash at pickup or check on a bank that be cashed here with driver. If he is legit then do not see why he has any more risk than paying with paypal.

Again thank each of you.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

In today's world, would you buy used equipment sight unseen? Most likely a scam.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Palmettokat said:


> I shall go back to him and offer driver paying cash at pickup or check on a bank that be cashed here with driver. If he is legit then do not see why he has any more risk than paying with paypal.
> 
> Again thank each of you.


I've done this dozens of times, cash not check, and never once had additional contact. They will drop it like a lead balloon if you show the slightest skepticism. They just move on looking for the next sucker.

Be very careful about checks. Scammers are getting very good at counter-fitting those, or providing from a compromised bank account. Either way, you lose in the end.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

At 10:07 PM last night, I received the following text on my cell phone:

"Dear Facebook user, your account is reported to have violated our policies, to avoid account suspension visit: (I won't type the actual link here as it's surely a scam)"

I had to chuckle as I'm not on Facebook so I texted back:

"Double check your records. I'm not a Facebook user."

I do have an ad running on Craigslist right now with my cell number. The ad was posted on Tuesday. The wife said that's where they got my number. Scammers are active all the time.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Well sent him email this morning will not use paypal but since he trust his mover he can bring cash and inspect and then load the planters. We would then go to my bank, with in 10 minutes, and he gives the bank teller the cash and they witness and notarized the bill of sale. Also said I need your name and address for the bill of sale. Would need mover to schedule pickup time and date and verify the needed room to load for would need to move planters to a suitable loading area.

His reply: "I have been working with the hauler for years and they only move when deal is sealed btwn buyer and sell."

My reply was rather rude: why do you steal, get a life man.

He used the name David Carl. His phone number showed as a 336 area code which is a NC number and a gmail account with his name with two numbers in there. He gave me the street address the planters were being shipped to which was small lot with house about 1 or 2 blocks from the ocean on the NC outerbanks. It was suggested here to use tax records to find who the owner was but even with the address it would not pull or else that lot was part of large subdivisions owned a company. That could be true, but do not think it was pulling correctly.

I have no doubt he is not legit but he is smooth. Was buying as surprise gift for his son. Wish had asked early on about his son and played him along to see how free he was at lying or sharing that info.

When in doubt, ask for help. Thanks


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I used to think if I talk to someone I could determine if I would trust them or not but I learned that doesn't work anymore


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I've sold many pieces sight unseen and bought many more sight unseen. Every deal has been done by bank wire transfer, all sales are final that way.


Just curious, are you buying from a dealer / business or an individual? I'm thinking most individuals don't have the knowledge to complete a wire transfer - I know I don't.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Your bank holds the knowledge. The sender just needs to have the appropriate recipient information to give the bank teller.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Rockmart, I was selling. I have done wire transfer with Volvo and as paoutdoorsman said the seller with give you the necessary info to carry to your bank to do the transfer.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Got it. I learn something new everyday. Thanks.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

RockmartGA said:


> Just curious, are you buying from a dealer / business or an individual? I'm thinking most individuals don't have the knowledge to complete a wire transfer - I know I don't.


Both. I have a copy of wire transfer instructions I send out for people buying stuff from me, You take it to your bank and they will take care of the rest. All it takes is routing numbers bank account numbers address and a signature saying they can move the funds out of your account. Most banks will charge $25 to send a wire but if you do enough business with them it's free. Very simple takes all of 5 minutes in the bank, normally if the money is out before lunch they'll have it in their account same day.


----------

